# Pension payback



## Iam911 (Jul 30, 2018)

Good evening/morning.

I was hired March 2017 as a per diem dispatcher, did my training to get certified and started working the desk end of April and was appointed full time in May 2017. After my first few paystubs I asked a couple guys what the obra mandatory was and they said it was the pension. Come to find out talking to one of the retired Sgts, it was the retirement and the town never processed my full time paperwork for my pension so they say I owe them money...?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Contact your union rep. how much does the village/town/city say you owe?


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

OBRA is a mandatory 403b type account that part time, per diem, or temporary municipal employees in MA pay into. Check with your retirement board about transferring the funds from the OBRA account to your pension fund.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You will be able to transfer the OBRA $ into retirement, make sure you get it fixed ASAP.


----------

